# Thanks Malcom!!!!!



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

My little man finally got to meet some other dogs waiting for his playdate to show up. he did really well with the smaller dogs at first. he was 26 lbs the limit is 30 lbs so we went to the smaller dog area first to get him used to it. He's only met a few larger dogs so far and they have been semi aggressive with him so he's a bit, whoa, wait a minute. Malcom was great with super high energy. When He and Laszlo would run that was great but when laszlo got under the table or felt trapped he got a bit loud. My dad said it was him standing his ground. He looked a bit overwhelmed but Malcom had been playing with big dogs at the parks for over a month more than him so i have high hopes!!!! It does seem that Laszlo is more interested in the humans that bring the dogs than the dogs themselves! all and all we were there for an hour. He has never got to RUN free like that, it was a goofy run, he needs to learn to run i guess. LOL!!! too cute!!!!


----------

